
Ask HN: What browser do you use? - mdekkers
Firefox is my main browser, and I am really fed up with the constant lag and slowness. Won&#x27;t use Chrome because treestyle tabs baked into the interface is important for me. I have tried the various addons for Chrome that help with managing tabs, but they don&#x27;t cut it for me. also, Chrome phones home. I know there are Chromium based alternatives that don&#x27;t do this, but still - tree-style tabs. FF is also phasing out support for addons that support treestyle tabs, has been discussed here before. I&#x27;d like to know what other HN users use for their browser. Personally, I need treestyle tabs, lastpass, something akin to firebug, a session manager, something like foxyproxy, and a good adblocker.
======
cauterized
I use Firefox as my default, Safari for apps that crawl in Firefox. I too look
around for alternatives once or twice a year.

I recently force-enabled multiprocess FF on a machine that usually crawls due
to memory starvation, and it's felt much snappier than before, though heavy
single page apps are still not its forte.

If I ever switch, it'll probably be to Chromium. Safari is fast, but the URL
bar is unusable and it's not very customizable and the Dev tools are meh. I'm
avoiding Chrome for privacy reasons and Chromium for battery life reasons (and
also because of 12 years of inertia and muscle memory).

I've looked at Opera and Vivaldi and the like, but their features seem to be
aimed at power users of social media, not at developers or someone looking for
an old-school browser experience.

------
datalist
I use Firefox, I couldnt complain about lag, except for slightly underpowered
machines maybe where Chrome does seem a tad swifter.

These days there isnt much choice though, its Gecko, Blink or Trident (or is
it EdgeHTML now?). All the apparent alternatives are pretty much shells.

------
dimonomid
I use Opera. Rationale: it's as fast as Chrome, and it does solve the main
Chrome problem for me: Ctrl+Tab switches tabs in the MRU order.

It doesn't have the treestyle tabs though. Actually I never looked into it,
sounds interesting. Hm.

------
brudgers
I use several browsers. Among them is Chromium rather than Chrome. It does a
reasonably good job of managing separate 'users' and I use them for accessing
social media...I don't stay logged into Facebook on my main browser for
similar reasons to not using Chrome logged into gmail.

------
niceperson
Pale Moon

------
janesconference
Chrome

------
akras14
Chrome

